# To the mods



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

It would be really nice if you guys could come up with a way to take away the "new post" symbol once you have logged on. i.e. I have come in the forum several times this evening. Each time I look at the Sig page, it shows new posts. Well no there are no new posts since the last time I visited.

You guys should come up with a way that once someone logs on, regardless if they look at all the new posts or not, all posts at that time go "read."

Just a suggestion. I guess that I am just a forum nut and other forums I visit I can tell immediately if something new has been posted since my last visit. Just makes my life a bit easier.

I love the forum; I love the folks that post; and I do believe that the forum is a "wealth of knowledge" base. Keep up the great work.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

??Not sure I understand your comment.

When I log out of the forum, then log back in, it only shows as new the posts made during the time I was logged out.

If you are not logging out each time (I almost never do), you could use the "mark forums read" link at the bottom of the page.

In any case, there is nothing the mods can do about the way the forum software works. That is up to js (admin/owner), as he is the only one with access to the vBulletin controls and software.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Bruce,

Thanks for that reply. Maybe thats my problem I do not log out each time. And I did not realize there a was a "mark forum" read toggle. Now thats a good idea! Thanks again Bruce.

BTW I wasn't bitchin', just commenting. You guys do a great job for the pay you get and I for one appreciate you. Happy Holidays.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Yee-Haw, it worked


----------

